# How long have you kept crushed grains for?



## Brendan_W (15/2/17)

Hi all,

I went to my LHBS on the weekend for some steeping grains and unfortunately they only sell the crushed grains pre-packaged. I had to get a 500g bag of brown malt even though I only needed 150g. The LHBS reckoned that I could put the rest in the freezer and that they would last up to 6 months. I am highly sceptical and think that best practice is to crush grain fresh and use it. So I was wondering what has been the longest you've held onto crushed grain and still had good results?

Thanks
Brendan


----------



## manticle (15/2/17)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/20331-grain-how-long-can-you-keep-it-for/

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/45113-cracked-specialty-grain/

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/12100-keeping-crushed-grain/

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/90740-cracked-grain-expiry/

Some threads here with some ideas


----------



## mofox1 (15/2/17)

You're right, best practice is to use freshly crushed grains. However, if the unused portion is vac sealed and kept cool it should be alright. Actually, you're not after enzyme preservation with brown malt, so as long it's kept in an airtight container it should be alright for ages. I'd agree with the 6 month figure.

I wouldn't freeze the grain though... It's possible that it's got a low enough water content that this won't occur, but it could draw moisture out of the grain which will then wet the outside of the grain when defrosted... or not. I'd just keep it in the cupboard, cool part of the shed, etc. Also my freezer space is completely taken up with hops and yeast 

If the malt was a base malt, then I would only want to hang onto it for a month or so if vac sealed, less if it's just in an airtight container.

This is just opinion, maybe someone can throw some of that sexy science stuff around.


----------



## manticle (15/2/17)

Toluene?


----------



## mtb (15/2/17)

Bunsen


----------



## Brendan_W (15/2/17)

manticle said:


> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/20331-grain-how-long-can-you-keep-it-for/
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/45113-cracked-specialty-grain/
> 
> ...


Thanks Manticle, will check these out :beerbang:


----------



## mofox1 (15/2/17)

manticle said:


> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/20331-grain-how-long-can-you-keep-it-for/
> 
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/45113-cracked-specialty-grain/
> 
> ...


Speaking of which:


manticle said:


> I made onion jam once.


LOL. Weren't you just the stirrer . So how did the jam turn out?


----------



## manticle (15/2/17)

Delicious.


----------



## Midnight Brew (15/2/17)

Not to drag the thread off topic but perhaps source your grain from a homebrew store that caters for all grain brewing. I love the idea of supporting a LHBS but sometimes it's just better to buy fresher product from and online store that is actually passionate about brewing. FWIW im in Melbourne and my LHBS is in Newcastle.


----------



## TSMill (15/2/17)

Over the course of a brewing hiatus caused by a major renovation I had crushed grains stored for over 8 months, which I brewed with no perceptible drop in quality or efficiency. Grain was sealed in a plastic bag, bUT not under vacuum.


----------



## GABBA110360 (15/2/17)

i've got some cracked grain out in the shed that is older than 1 year sealed and no intentions of wasting mix with something else and it will make beers to drink not a prob


----------



## Brendan_W (16/2/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> Not to drag the thread off topic but perhaps source your grain from a homebrew store that caters for all grain brewing. I love the idea of supporting a LHBS but sometimes it's just better to buy fresher product from and online store that is actually passionate about brewing. FWIW im in Melbourne and my LHBS is in Newcastle.


Agreed, I have order online from another supplier who has provided great product and service. I will probably stick with them for ingredient purchases.

And thanks all for the feedback. Good to know this grain won't go to waste!


----------

